# California Hello!



## Caitlin (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there! I'm Caitlin, I'm 21 and from sunny Santa Barbara, California. I've only been using MAC for a little over a year and my collection just keeps growing and growing. Luckily my roommate shares in my love for MAC and so she and I frequent our local MAC counter together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its great to be here and I look forward to getting to know you all more and learning from all of you!


----------



## Janice (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Caitlin! I hope you enjoy your stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let one of the staff know if you have any Q's!


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Welcome to specktra Caitlin! I hope you enjoy your stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let one of the staff know if you have any Q's!_

 
Thanks! And I definitely will. I'm enjoying my visit here immensely!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Another Californian I live in fontana california. HTH.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_welcome to specktra. Another Californian I live in fontana california. HTH._

 
Yay California!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

Yay for the both of us.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Caitlin!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome caitlin


----------



## Jessica (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Welcome to Specktra Caitlin!! I hope you enjoy it here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am! Thanks!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

